# Who's your date?



## Buterfly (24 Jan. 2009)

Zeit für ein neues Spiel 

Es werden 2 Personen genannt, und der nächste muss sich für eine Person entscheiden, die er eher daten würde.
Der darf dann wieder zwei neue Personen nennen usw.

Also ich fang mal an:

*Angelina Jolie* oder *Jennifer Aniston*?​


----------



## Tokko (24 Jan. 2009)

*Jennifer Aniston oder Laura Bertram*​


----------



## Ronja (24 Jan. 2009)

*Jennifer Aniston* oder Kate Walsh


----------



## Buterfly (24 Jan. 2009)

Ich hab mir das eigentlich so gedacht 
*
Jennifer Aniston*

*Catwoman* oder *Superwoman*?​


----------



## Tokko (24 Jan. 2009)

*Catwoman*

*Paris Hilton oder Nicky Hilton*​


----------



## Buterfly (24 Jan. 2009)

Ganz klar *Nicky*

*Emily Deschanel oder Zooey Deschanel?*​


----------



## Katzun (24 Jan. 2009)

*Zooey Deschanel


Angela Merkel oder Alice Schwarzer ​*


----------



## Buterfly (24 Jan. 2009)

*Alice Schwarzer

Kylie Minoque oder Dani Minoque
*​


----------



## Katzun (24 Jan. 2009)

alice schwarzer? na gut dann brauchste wenigstens das essen für sie nicht zahlen

*ganz klar Kylie Minoque

Pam Anderson oder Kader Loth*​


----------



## Buterfly (25 Jan. 2009)

*Pam Anderson

Britt Hagedorn oder Vera Int-Veen 
*​


----------



## astrosfan (25 Jan. 2009)

*Britt Hagedorn​*

*Jeanette Biedermann oder Sarah Connor*​


----------



## Buterfly (25 Jan. 2009)

*Sarah Connor*

*Vanessa Petruo oder Sandy Mölling*?​


----------



## aloistsche (25 Jan. 2009)

Sandy Mölling

Jennifer Morrison oder Sarah Wayne Callies?


----------



## astrosfan (25 Jan. 2009)

*Jennifer Morrison*​ 
*Jordin Sparks oder Leona Lewis?*​


----------



## Tokko (25 Jan. 2009)

*Leona Lewis*

*Mary - Kate Olsen oder Ashley Olsen*​


----------



## maierchen (26 Jan. 2009)

*Mary Kate
Angelika Merckel-----Angelika Milster*​


----------



## astrosfan (26 Jan. 2009)

*Angelika Milster*​ 
*Claudia Kleinert oder Andrea Kempter?*​


----------



## maierchen (26 Jan. 2009)

*Claudia Kleinert

Linda Evans oder Linda Blair*​


----------



## Buterfly (26 Jan. 2009)

*Linda Evans

Vladimir Putin oder Georg Bush?
*​


----------



## Ronja (26 Jan. 2009)

George Bush (dann könnt ich ihn mal ein paar Sachen fragen die mich interessieren)

*Ellen DeGeneres* oder *K.D. Lang*​


----------



## Buterfly (26 Jan. 2009)

*Ellen DeGeneres*, aber nur wenn sie ihre Freundin mitnimmt 

*Jean-Claude Van Damme *oder* Bruce Willis*​


----------



## Ronja (26 Jan. 2009)

Buterfly schrieb:


> *Ellen DeGeneres*, aber nur wenn sie ihre Freundin mitnimmt


Lool...da sind wir uns aber mal einig. Ich hätte die gleiche Antwort gegeben. *kekekekek*


*Bruce Willis*

*Claudia Hiersche* oder *Anne Wis*​


----------



## Buterfly (26 Jan. 2009)

*Anne Wis*

*Sasha Alexander *oder *Cote de Pablo*

(Beide aus Navy CIS)​


----------



## Muli (19 Feb. 2009)

*Cote de Pablo*

*Cote de Pablo* oder *Dita von Teese*​


----------



## Buterfly (19 Feb. 2009)

Auf jeden Fall
*Cote de Pablo*

*Caroline Beil* oder *Bettina Cramer*​


----------



## Veflux (24 Feb. 2009)

Bettina Cramer

Angela Merkel oder Gesine Schwan


----------



## astrosfan (25 Feb. 2009)

*Angela Merkel*
(wer weiss, was bei der anderen in den Haaren wohnt lol4)

*Sofia Milos *oder *Emily Procter*​


----------



## Buterfly (25 Feb. 2009)

beide nicht zu verachten , aber 

*Emily Procter*
*
Harald Schmitt* oder *Oliver Pocher*​


----------



## Veflux (25 Feb. 2009)

Harald Schmidt

Cordula Stratman oder Annette Frier


----------



## Muli (25 Feb. 2009)

*Cordula Stratmann*


*Jean-Claude van Damme* oder *Dolph Lundgren*​


----------



## Buterfly (26 Feb. 2009)

*Jean-Claude van Damme 

Annemarie Warnkross *oder *Charlotte Engelhardt ?
*​


----------



## Veflux (26 Feb. 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt

Teela oder She-Ra?


----------



## Buterfly (26 Feb. 2009)

Die musste ich jetzt erst mal googeln 

*She-Ra*


*Lena* oder *Julia* (von Tatu)​


----------



## navlis01 (27 Feb. 2009)

*BRIT

Lena Gercke oder Heidi Klum*


----------



## astrosfan (27 Feb. 2009)

lol  
Dann mach ich mal weiter 

*Lena Gercke*


*Verena Wriedt* oder *Jennifer Knäble*​


----------



## Buterfly (27 Feb. 2009)

*Jennifer Knäble

Ashanti *oder *Ciara
*​


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2010)

Ciara

Angela Merkel oder Alice Schwarzer


----------



## Buterfly (25 Nov. 2010)

Angela Merkel,
seitdem Alice Schwarzer für die BILD schreibt, ist die noch weniger ein Date 

Kanye West oder 50 Cent ​


----------

